# Eric Bischoff Speaks....Get The Hook!



## Clark Kent (Jul 13, 2007)

*Eric Bischoff Speaks....Get The Hook!
By Silent Bob - Thu, 12 Jul 2007 21:50:49 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

*Get The Hook!
http://www.ericbischoff.com
*
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 			 				For the first time in my 20 years in this business, I am embarrassed.Not because of the horrific act of an obviously troubled individual, who until a few weeks ago was a respected part of the sports-entertainment business. I dont believe that the Benoit tragedy is representative of the business, or more importantly the people who are a part of it. Chris Benoit had psychological problems. The root cause of those problems will debated for months to come. As well they should be.


By experts.


Not by the parade of clowns who are fighting for their last 60 seconds of fame on cable news programs that are clearly sensationalizing and exploiting this situation for one reason and one reason only: ratings. If there was any doubt about that, one need only look back at the list of idiots that have covered this story. Nancy Gracegive me a break. Or how about Bill O Reilly? Hard Hitting Interview? Since when is a half decade old out of context interview newsworthy? Can anyone seriously argue that news networks are not exploiting and spinning the sad death of a wife, son, and father for one reason and one reason only?


But Im not embarrassed by the obvious ethical/professional lapse of the cable news industry. Ive never been in that business. Besides, we see it all the time.


The most embarrassing thing for me over the past ten days has been watching the likes of Debra Marshall-Williams-McMicheals-Whoeversheisgoingtotaketothecleanersnext, Marc Mero, Lanny Poffo, et all fighting like a bunch of addicts at a crack festival, trying to become the spokesperson for an industry in which they have been irrelevant for years. If it were not for the painful circumstances surrounding this issue, these three would have a regular gig on Saturday Night Live.


Hopefully accurate information will come out soon that will allow for a meaningful discourse surrounding this issue. In the meantime, somebody get the hook and get these clowns off the stage. 			 			 		 	 	 
All I can say is...... I agree!


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 14, 2007)

> The most embarrassing thing for me over the past ten days has been watching the likes of Debra Marshall-Williams-McMicheals-Whoeversheisgoingtotaketothecleanersnext, Marc Mero, Lanny Poffo, et all fighting like a bunch of addicts at a crack festival, trying to become the spokesperson for an industry in which they have been irrelevant for years. If it were not for the painful circumstances surrounding this issue, these three would have a regular gig on Saturday Night Live.


 
_ could not agree more with that statement_


----------



## Boomer (Jul 14, 2007)

It's sad that people will exploit somone called a friend.  I remember similar circumstances after the death of Owen Hart


----------

